# Show progress when building from packages from source



## Alain De Vos (Oct 13, 2022)

It would be nice if the log file showed building file c number XXX of the total YYY files :[XXX/YYY]. Then we would now the progress in the compilation process.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 13, 2022)

Portmaster has shown it in the window bar when compiling in a terminal emulator, but sometimes, the status got stuck behind the actual build process.


----------

